# Toroid pitcher technique



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has some hints on using this pitcher. I bought one in my pursuit of a truly even and dense microfoam.

I have a single hole tip on my brewtus. I can get the milk to expand initially but then can't get it to integrate properly.

If I get the correct angle and start an almost violent Toroid swirl then the milk is so volatile that it results in suddenly going from deep to shallow tip coverage that I end up with big horrible slurps of air in my milk

Really should be doing better than this having had machines a year and a half.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can you turn the boiler pressure down to 1.1 BAR?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I can give that a go when I've got some time. Do you turn the pressurestat clockwise or counter clockwise to lower it ? I think mine sits at about 1.3 at the moment.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Counter - clockwise to lower pressure. I've got the brewtus at the studio running at 1.3bar on a single hole tip, beautiful texture!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering whether the fact that mine is the mk2 would make a difference but I'm sure the steam capability is probably similar. I just can't get the foam to integrate. In the pitcher it looks great - glossy and no bubbles - but it's still a foam that sits on top of milk rather than a constant dense texture.

Thanks, I'll try lowering pressure slightly and see what happens.


----------



## rmwkenefeck (Nov 25, 2012)

Can you try changing the steaming tip to a triple?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't get hold of these in the UK and I gather the consensus is that brewtus works best with single tip anyway.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I suggested reducing pressure so you can experiment with a lot more time , i've not used your jug so couldnt offer advice re placement / angle of tip.

Once you've worked out a good technique and what works for the Toroid then maybe ramp up pressure again


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a reasonable idea Gary. I'll try it on my next day off. Thanks


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got a single hole on a HX Expobar and a Toroid jug, I find it fool proof really, instead of trying to swirl the milk just point the tip down the spout pointing at a 45 degree angle towards the bottom corner of the jug, so the milk rolls instead of whirlpools. Will post a video next time if I remember!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks James! I will try using that technique tomorrow or the day after (run out of coffee) .

If you ever get bored and feel like posting a video I'd have a look


----------

